
Google releases open source Bitcoin client - gaiusparx
http://www.cio.com.au/article/380396/google_releases_open_source_bitcoin_client/
======
devicenull
Topic is misleading. This is a 20% project from one of the Google engineers
(which the article says, but still uses the misleading title).

